# Planning a Hawaii timeshare trip for 2022. Any advice accepted.



## melpollard (Jan 4, 2021)

We’d like to plan a 2-week timeshare trip to Hawaii for 2022 for four people. First time in Hawaii. 

My wants list: 
Want to see as much as possible of all islands in that time without killing ourselves. We are in our 60s.
Want to see the volcano, Maui, and Kauai. All others things are optional.

We have weeks to trade through Interval International. We have a Mexico elite resort that trades well.

I know nothing! Lol. Thanks in advance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2021)

If you want to see the volcano that means you'll want to stay on the Big Island for a period of time.  You could do one week on the Big Island, then one week on either Maui or Kauai.  With two weeks two islands is the most I would suggest.  If you really want to see both Maui and Kauai can you extend your stay so that you could do 4 to 5 days on the Big Island, then split the rest of the time between Maui and Kauai?

Are you particular about the time of year you go?


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 4, 2021)

I would advise sticking with two islands unless you want to spend a lot of time in airports and packing and unpacking. If the volcano is a priority I would suggest finding the other wonderful things on the Big Island,  and then picking either Kauai or Maui and exploring them as well. 

[Advice from learning the hard way ]


----------



## melpollard (Jan 4, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you want to see the volcano that means you'll want to stay on the Big Island for a period of time. You could do one week on the Big Island, then one week on either Maui or Kauai. With two weeks two islands is the most I would suggest. If you really want to see both Maui and Kauai can you extend your stay so that you could do 4 to 5 days on the Big Island, then split the rest of the time between Maui and Kauai?
> 
> Are you particular about the time of year you go?



We were thinking sometime 
Jan through April. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2021)

The whales are in town usually from late November through March, sometimes early April.  That makes Maui very attractive during that time.  Also, you can run up against Spring break.  If you try for April you will likely find more availability.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2021)

I'd do it a bit differently. I think 3 days on the Big Island is plenty, especially if you can get in by noon. You want 7 days in Maui in my opinion. So you either go to the Big Island first, then Maui, then Kauai for 4 days, or the other way around. Try and avoid a flight that stops and changes planes in Honolulu... that's just wasting time. From Kona to Maui is a short flight. So, for instance:

Monday -- fly into Kona, morning flight so you arrive mid-day
Tuesday -- Drive to Volcano, visit that area of the Island
Wednesday -- Plan a late afternoon flight so you can spend much of the day in Kona before heading out. Fly to Maui
Thursday - Wednesday in Maui
Wed - mid-day flight to Kauai.
Thur-Fri-Sat in Kauai.
Sunday - leave back to the mainland.

You'll get a good feel for three very different islands and will be planning your return trip on your flight home.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2021)

melpollard said:


> We’d like to plan a 2-week timeshare trip to Hawaii for 2022 for four people. First time in Hawaii.
> 
> My wants list:
> *Want to see as much as possible of all islands in that time without killing ourselves.* We are in our 60s.
> ...



I would either do
(1) A Hawaiian cruise from Honolulu (NCL Pride of America) followed by a week exchange on Maui or Kauai.
(2) One week exchange on Maui with a day trip to the Volcano (during your stay on Maui) + one week exchange on Kauai.

NOTE: Hawaiian Airlines has a non stop flight between Maui (OGG) and Hilo (ITO).


----------



## melpollard (Jan 4, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> I would either do
> (1) A Hawaiian cruise from Honolulu (NCL Pride of America) followed by a week exchange on Maui or Kauai.
> (2) One week exchange on Maui with a day trip to the Volcano (during your stay on Maui) + one week exchange on Kauai.
> 
> ...



Yes, I was considering the NCL cruise. You just hit so many spots in such a short time, nice.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2021)

If you really want to see he volcano you need more than just a couple of hours.  We like to spend at least one night in Volcano Village so that we can get a night time viewing.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2021)

Our very first visit to Hawaii 20 years ago was on a cruise from Honolulu. We also wanted to see the various islands. I haven’t been on the Pride of America.

There was a recent discussion on TUG a few months ago. Here’s what TUG member tompalm stated in this thread about the Pride of America (see this link for the full thread)
_
“...That seven day cruise around the islands is not a highly rated ship and if you are a cruiser, you will be better off jumping on a ship departing Hawaii for the west coast. They stop in Maui and the big island. I like Celebrity or Princess. The Norwegian ship that goes around the islands does not have very good service.  But, it takes you to all the islands and worth doing if your objective is to see all the islands. I recommend renting a car at each port and not doing the herd tours. Most rental car companies will pick you up at the ship and drive you to the airport. Wait until next year to reserve your cruise. ....”_


----------



## melpollard (Jan 4, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> Our very first visit to Hawaii 20 years ago was on a cruise from Honolulu. We also wanted to see the various islands. I haven’t been on the Pride of America.
> 
> There was a recent discussion on TUG a few months ago. Here’s what TUG member tompalm stated in this thread about the Pride of America (see this link for the full thread)
> _
> “...That seven day cruise around the islands is not a highly rated ship and if you are a cruiser, you will be better off jumping on a ship departing Hawaii for the west coast. They stop in Maui and the big island. I like Celebrity or Princess. The Norwegian ship that goes around the islands does not have very good service. But, it takes you to all the islands and worth doing if your objective is to see all the islands. I recommend renting a car at each port and not doing the herd tours. Most rental car companies will pick you up at the ship and drive you to the airport. Wait until next year to reserve your cruise. ....”_



Yes, thank you. I would view the NCL ship as a means of transportation with some inexpensive meals. We would not expect our usual ship experience. But you can’t beat the itinerary. I’m just not willing to spend 4-6 days at sea getting to the islands and back. Not in the middle of the Pacific anyway.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you really want to see the volcano you need more than just a couple of hours.  We like to spend at least one night in Volcano Village so that we can get a night time viewing.



We’ve flown from Oahu and stayed three nights at Volcano Village Lodge (link) years ago.
However anyone can stay longer than a couple of hours if they don’t want to stay overnight (see sample weekday flight below - getting into Hilo at 9am and leaving Hilo at 8pm).


----------



## ared505 (Jan 4, 2021)

We go to the Big Island and Maui, a week each, nearly annually (except this year) for ~20 yrs. Been to Kauai once and never Oahu. I agree with the advice not to overdo. Think about what you want to see or experience. I see Maui as stereotypic Hawaii, for better or worse, and the Big Island as more laid back with a very different look. Both have good whale viewing opportunities. Swim with manta rays and/or dolphins (any water excursion becomes a whale viewing opp in season). Maui may be better for swimming from shore than BI. Getting to Kilauea on the BI takes serious time; you may want to stay in Kona or south for that, but there's also terrific sights to see at the far north of the island and east to Hilo...it's a <big> island. On Maui, don't take the time for the all-day drive to Hana. You'll have to hit a luau (so many choices!); a sunset cocktail cruise is also lovely. Venture beyond the major cities on each island. Take time to relax with a tropical drink in hand and your toes in sand (there are restaurants to provide just that experience). So much time to enjoy the anticipation!! (We should have been flying to the BI this Saturday  - Alice


----------



## jacknsara (Jan 4, 2021)

Aloha,

The volcano recently resumed erupting after a long pause following a massive flow covering much of the Puna area and all of Kapoho (formerly one of our favorite places in the state). https://www.usgs.gov/volcanoes/kilauea/volcano-updates  You should be mindful of VOG in your planning. https://vog.ivhhn.org/  If you wish to minimize your risk of staying in a timeshare subject to VOG, I recommend focusing on timeshares north of the airport (i.e. not Kona).  Besides, those are a bit closer to the volcano if you are planning day drives.  It’s a long drive.  The Big Island is bigger than all the other Hawaiian Islands added together.  Either buy or check out a guidebook for planning.  I recommend https://www.revealedtravelguides.com/big-island/

It is not unusual for first time visitors to the Big Island to remark at how barren the landscape is as they leave the Kona airport.  You might be happier spending a full week (or perhaps just 6 days each) in a timeshare at both Maui and Kauai and then just two nights on the Big Island (potentially flying into the Hilo airport) to see the volcano.  Keep in mind that it might be raining much of the day hard enough to reduce long range visibility.

Jack


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2021)

alwysonvac said:


> We’ve flown from Oahu and stayed three nights at Volcano Village Lodge (link) years ago.
> However anyone can stay longer than a couple of hours if they don’t want to stay overnight (see sample weekday flight below - getting into Hilo at 9am and leaving Hilo at 8pm).
> 
> 
> View attachment 30753


Correct. But the suggestion was to fly into Kona, drive to the volcano and back the same day.  That's a lot of driving and not much time in Volcano National Park.  We did that on our first visit there.  After that we always stayed over a night or two.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2021)

I like Jack's plan the best.  Also, it's easier to book timeshare stays in increments of 7 nights. Or, you can make two 7 night reservation, and only use 6 nights of each, so you can spend 2 nights in the middle on Hawaii Island/Big Island.  I'd do the two, 6 or 7 night stays on Kauai and Maui.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2021)

DeniseM said:


> I like Jack's plan the best.  Also, it's easier to book timeshare stays in increments of 7 nights. Or, you can make two 7 night reservation, and only use 6 nights of each, so you can spend 2 nights in the middle on Hawaii Island/Big Island.  I'd do the two, 6 or 7 night stays on Kauai and Maui.


Yet, in the OP's first post the order in which he mentioned what they wanted to see was:  "Want to see the volcano, Maui, and Kauai."


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 4, 2021)

Yeah, but they have never been to Hawaii, so I based my answer on my favorites. YMMV


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 4, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Correct. But the suggestion was to fly into Kona, drive to the volcano and back the same day.  That's a lot of driving and not much time in Volcano National Park.  We did that on our first visit there.  After that we always stayed over a night or two.


oh, sorry.  
Yes, I agree that’s a lot of driving. It’s why we flew directly into Hilo and stayed overnight in Volcano Village for three nights.


----------



## NiteMaire (Jan 4, 2021)

melpollard said:


> We’d like to plan a 2-week timeshare trip to Hawaii for 2022 for four people. First time in Hawaii.
> 
> My wants list:
> Want to see as much as possible of all islands in that time without killing ourselves. We are in our 60s.
> Want to see the volcano, Maui, and Kauai. All others things are optional.


If you decide to stay on the Big Island for a week as suggested by @Luanne check out this thread from my time there.  I asked for day trip recommendations and tuggers came through with many great suggestions.  








						Big Island: Day-trip Recommendation/Experience (from Waikoloa)
					

We are staying 13 nights on the Big Island. We arrived yesterday and will split our time between The Bay Club and Kohala Suites, both in Waikoloa Village.  We've read most, if not all, threads regarding the best activities/places/restaurants to visit on the Big Island, so we have lots on our...




					tugbbs.com


----------



## cowboy (Jan 5, 2021)

My favorite islands are Kauai and Big Island. There are a lot more good things to see on the big island in addition to the volcano. Trying to plan on seeing the volcano erupt is like planing on it raining on a certain day in the future. The volcano just started erupting after a 2 year interlude and could stop just as suddenly. There is evidence of the other older volcano eruptions that are the same as the recent lava flows from Kilauea, just lava that has cooled and solidified. I would suggest not making the volcano the center piece of the trip but something to see along with the other wonderful things the islands have to offer, especially Kauai, if they ever open up to travel.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Jan 5, 2021)

What kind of activities do you see yourself doing on this vacation?  We're pretty active vacationers and have done a bunch of different things in HI.  We've golfed, hiked (trails and inactive volcanos), spent time at the beach/resort pool, taken coffee tours, Vanilla Lunch etc.  I think the three Islands you're interested in offer some very similar activities but also have somewhat different vibes.  I prefer Maui and the Big Island, but that's just me.  I do agree that I'd only do 2 islands with two weeks.  The last two trips we've taken only took us to one island, one trip to Maui we did 10 nights and our last trip to BI was 9 or 10.  I have flights booked for another trip to BI in October that is also 10 nights.  For us there is plenty to do on one island and spending time packing, going through airports, renting cars just doesn't appeal to me.


----------



## Dean (Jan 9, 2021)

melpollard said:


> We’d like to plan a 2-week timeshare trip to Hawaii for 2022 for four people. First time in Hawaii.
> 
> My wants list:
> Want to see as much as possible of all islands in that time without killing ourselves. We are in our 60s.
> ...


I'm not aware of any MX resort that truly trades well, at least by HI standards.  You'll likely need a Xmas/NY week to even come close.  For 2 weeks I'd only do 2 islands if all done on timeshares though II.  For first time I'd chose Oahu and Maui.  Oahu to do the Tourist things and Maui because it's overall the island many people prefer early in their trips to HI.  Those of us who have been more often have different preferences.  I would not try to do 3 or 4 islands in 2 weeks.  Now if you can do 2.5 weeks you might consider the cash portion for Oahu and chose 2 other islands.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2021)

Dean said:


> I'm not aware of any MX resort that truly trades well, at least by HI standards.  You'll likely need a Xmas/NY week to even come close.  For 2 weeks I'd only do 2 islands if all done on timeshares though II.  For first time I'd chose Oahu and Maui.  Oahu to do the Tourist things and Maui because it's overall the island many people prefer early in their trips to HI.  Those os us who have been more often have different preferences.  I would not try to do 3 or 4 islands in 2 weeks.  Now if you can do 2.5 weeks you might consider the cash portion for Oahu and chose 2 other islands.


I've been to all of the islands and personally would never recommend Oahu, except to see Pearl Harbor.  I know many love it, and return time after time.  BUT, the OP said they want to see the volcano, Kauai and Maui.  So why throw Oahu in there?


----------



## Dean (Jan 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I've been to all of the islands and personally would never recommend Oahu, except to see Pearl Harbor.  I know many love it, and return time after time.  BUT, the OP said they want to see the volcano, Kauai and Maui.  So why throw Oahu in there?


Because of the historical things that most people want to see on a first visit, there's a lot more than just Pearl Harbour.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2021)

Dean said:


> Because of the historical things that most people want to see on a first visit, there's a lot more than just Pearl Harbour.


I understand there is more to see on Oahu than just Pearl Harbor.  And maybe you're just trying to give the OP more ideas.  But when someone has expressed an interest in what they want to see and do, I'm not sure why we need to give them more options.


----------



## Dean (Jan 9, 2021)

Luanne said:


> I understand there is more to see on Oahu than just Pearl Harbor.  And maybe you're just trying to give the OP more ideas.  But when someone has expressed an interest in what they want to see and do, I'm not sure why we need to give them more options.


First we'll have to agree to disagree here if you think it's inappropriate to make the recommendations I made, you don't know what you don't know.  Second, in reading the OP the choices were very broad.  They can then decide for themselves.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 9, 2021)

Dean said:


> Because of the historical things that most people want to see on a first visit, there's a lot more than just Pearl Harbour.



There really is. The north shore is great and the drive from HNL is beautiful (and stop for lunch at the shrimp trucks). Doris Dukes home if one wants history and culture, Chinatown, and more depending on desires. Only uselful to the OP as a way of broadening horizons if the other islands don't work out.


----------



## elaine (Jan 9, 2021)

Hnl also has the most air connections. We have been to all islands and are adding a week after BI on Oahu (3 for day trips around island and 3 to veg at dvc aulani). No desire to do anything on Waikiki. Easy/cheap air back to mainland.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 9, 2021)

If you are retired military (from Active Duty or Reserves) you can Book a Cabin at KMC (Kilauea Military Camp), which is located within the Volcano National Park. The cost depends on size of Cabin and your military rank at time of retirement.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2021)

The first thing the OP has to decide on is there list of must sees. Sounds like they know the more islands, the more difficult it is. The, without killing ourself, comment shows they know the dangers with that type of planning. But it sounds like they are still open to that type of trip.

I don’t vacation that way. I have to avoid rushing around and hurrying to the next thing I need to see. When I was coming here often, I only made one two island trip. It was three weeks with two on Maui and one on Kauai. Since then I have done Maui and Molokai but that was after years coming to the islands.

I would do both weeks on the Big Island, especially since the volcano is active again. Otherwise, I would do the Big Island and then a week on Maui.  

That’s my 2 cents.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 11, 2021)

This is a pretty ambitious trip idea.  Step back and think "big picture."

I think it needs to be mentioned that OP is expecting to make exchanges through II for accommodations. Presuming the Mexico timeshare will have the trade power to pull it off, there are considerations:

Island hopping will need to be curtailed, unless exchange days are sacrificed to meet the island hopping schedule.  To see the volcano, Maui, and Kauai is going to require three exchanges, unless hotel time is to be booked somehow.  It would also require three rental cars, which can quickly add a lot to the cost.  Staying for less than a week anywhere seems like a waste of money, since the exchanges will probably be seven nights each.  Trying to see everything at once is do-able, but the added expense and logistics also make it rather impractical.

My advice to the OP is to decide on a max of two islands, and stay one week at each.  If airfare is booked multi-city, into one island, and out of the other, then all that's needed is one inter island flight, and two rental cars.

I do not agree the cruise around the islands is a good idea for a first visit to Hawaii, unless you want to give yourself over to the tour companies.  In-port hours will be limited, and OP would have to book a tour to see anything - which will also add to the cost, especially if there are four people in the group.  Better to have the time to see what they want to see, on their terms.

To the OP:  Going in, accept that there is no way you can see everything in one trip, and have it mean anything.  So don't even try.  Slow down, take your time to enjoy where you are, and what you're seeing.  Then figure you'll need to make another trip in the future, to see other things.  Each island has its own appeal, and you could spend your entire vacation on just one island, and still not see it all.

There are many people on Tug (myself included) who have been to Hawaii dozens of times, and who keep returning, because once it gets under your skin, there is no way to get over it.  Don't force the issue, and give yourself space to enjoy your vacation.  It could be the start of something wonderful in your life.

Get started on those exchanges.  It will not be easy to get them in prime season like that, and may be nearly impossible to get them during back to back weeks. Where you can get an exchange may decide which island(s) you'll be able to visit.

Dave


----------



## cowboy (Jan 11, 2021)

Great advice


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 11, 2021)

melpollard said:


> Yes, thank you. I would view the NCL ship as a means of transportation with some inexpensive meals. We would not expect our usual ship experience. But you can’t beat the itinerary. I’m just not willing to spend 4-6 days at sea getting to the islands and back. Not in the middle of the Pacific anyway.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



JMHO...I won’t rule out cruising. It really depends on what you want. Cruising will give you the opportunity to briefly explore each port and it also helps you to determine which places you want to come back to visit in the future .

During my first visit to Hawaii, it was an extended family trip (4 couples). We also decided to view the cruise as a means of transportation. We had a ten night cruise from Honolulu in 2000 which included a non-US port. For that initial trip, we did a few nights in Oahu before and after the cruise. We had a great time exploring the various islands. Each island is unique, offering a different experience and personality. Cruising the various islands made me want to return and stay longer. I’ve also been back many times over the last 20 years with various friends and family members. I even bought a few Hawaii weeks along the way. There’s a link to my photo album below that covers some of our Hawaii trips through the years.

NCL’s Pride of America does offer a very nice itinerary. I like that it stays overnight on two islands.
 - 2 days in Maui
 - 1.5 days in Kauai
 - 1 day each in Hilo 
 - 1 day in Kona

If you decide to take the Pride of America cruise, definitely checkout the tips and reviews on the Cruise Critic boards (especially tips on rental cars and private tours) - https://boards.cruisecritic.com/

Here are a few threads:




__





						Pride of America 7 day Hawaiian inter-island itinerary
					

Hi Folks, I just booked this cruise for September. Hope pandemic is fading by then. My wife and I have cruised on Princess and Carnival in the Caribbean and this is a new cruise line and new territory for us. Can any of you old Norwegian cruisers give me any tips on things like embarkation, tippi...




					boards.cruisecritic.com
				







__





						LONG Review: 2/1/2020 Pride of American cruise of Hawaii
					

We’re back from a wonderful cruise on the Pride of America. Background DH and I are in our 60s and have taken over 20 cruises, starting over 40 years ago with our honeymoon on NCL. We’ve cruised mostly on Princess, HAL, and Celebrity. Our last NCL cruise was, unfortunately, an absolutely miserabl...




					boards.cruisecritic.com
				







__





						Trip Report: Oahu and Pride of America Cruise Nov. 2-9
					

We just returned from 3 nights on Oahu and the cruise of all the islands on the POA. Spoiler alert: We had an absolutely amazing time! Since I didn't see too many recent reviews when I was doing my planning, I thought I would do a trip report detailing our trip. Here is the cliff notes version of...




					boards.cruisecritic.com
				




Whatever you decide you‘ll have a great time. Everyone has their favorite island but honestly all of the Hawaiian islands are wonderful and offer lots to see & do.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 16, 2021)

I agree with the post that Maui is sort of the image of Hawaii. The Big Island is different. Oahu is different. Kauai, seems to depend on where you are. When I arrive on the Big Island, which I do enjoy, I also could be in LOTS of places. When I arrive in Maui there is no doubt about where I am — Hawaii. 

I disagree with those that say don’t go to Oahu, and don’t understand those that have been to Hawaii multiple times and have never been to Oahu. There’s so much to see and do there. Waikiki is a world destination. You don’t have to spend a week there, but a couple days to experience it is like spending a few days in Vegas, or Manhattan, or San Francisco. That aside, and Pearl Harbor aside, the drive around the island, the North Shore, Turtle Bay, the pineapple plantations (Dole) etc., are beautiful. Why would anyone never want to see that part of Hawaii, I don’t get. 

But for me the place I always want to go back to is Maui.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 16, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I agree with the post that Maui is sort of the image of Hawaii. The Big Island is different. Oahu is different. Kauai, seems to depend on where you are. When I arrive on the Big Island, which I do enjoy, I also could be in LOTS of places. When I arrive in Maui there is no doubt about where I am — Hawaii.
> 
> I disagree with those that say don’t go to Oahu, and don’t understand those that have been to Hawaii multiple times and have never been to Oahu. There’s so much to see and do there. Waikiki is a world destination. You don’t have to spend a week there, but a couple days to experience it is like spending a few days in Vegas, or Manhattan, or San Francisco. That aside, and Pearl Harbor aside, the drive around the island, the North Shore, Turtle Bay, the pineapple plantations (Dole) etc., are beautiful. Why would anyone never want to see that part of Hawaii, I don’t get.
> 
> But for me the place I always want to go back to is Maui.



I feel exactly that way on all of the islands; like I have landed in Hawaii. Probably the most is landing in KOA since you walk straight off the plane into the Hawaiian air (so few airports like that anymore), and LIH because it has an open air airport and baggage claim. Every one of these islands has so much charm and so many things to do and so many rural aspects that for me the place I always go back to is any one of the islands that works for a given trip. I truly don't have a favorite (although Princeville may come close).


----------



## rthib (Jan 17, 2021)

Who knows where things will be Covid in 2022, but right now if you spend 72hrs and then get a test you skip quarantine even for Kauai. So might want to plan to spend at least 72 hours on a Island before you go to next.
For me this is the Advice I give folks:
Oahu - If you want the Brady Bunch/TV Special going to Hawaii/Tourist Hawaii this is it. For me it always feels too much like any other resort Island. Nice but not really as special. Felt more like this is what you think Hawaii will be like. But, Pearl Harbor, Diamond Head, Waikiki Beach, North Shore etc... Are Iconic so. And flight to HNL are easy and cheap.
Maui - I bought a Go Pro and want to show it off Island. Lots of good adventure stuff to do. Road to Hana, Haleakala etc.. If Whale season, must do.
Big Island - If Volcano can be seen, cool. When we last went drove forever from resort to see dirt in the bottom of a hole and a small glow way off in the ocean, so YMMV. If you are a coffee or chocolate fan, can see farms. Not of fan of the distances for driving but cool Island.
Kauai - I love Jurassic Park Island or we just want to chill and enjoy our Honeymoon. If you go, spend the bucks and do a Helicopter ride. It is Amazing and gives you those views of waterfalls you see on video. Very laid back feel. I prefer this Island as my return Island but if first trip, I would not just do Kauai.


----------



## LisaRex (Jan 21, 2021)

I've been to Hawaii 7 times and my personal favorite island is Maui.  My advice is to stick to 2 islands, esp if you're trying to get timeshare exchanges, which are often weekly.  Which 2 islands you pick is entirely up to you.  Generally speaking, Oahu is the most crowded with tons to do and tons of people, Maui and BI are like the suburbs, and Kauai is more rural, with not as much touristy things to do.

Anyway, here's my advice:

1) Decide on what is most important to you:  Airfare OR lodging:

If you absolutely must rely on timeshare exchanges, then clearly securing II lodging is the most important.  That will probably dictate what islands you visit, in what order you visit them, and what weeks you travel.  If that's the case, then put in your searches as early as possible to try and get that nailed down, because you can't book airfare or activities or rental cars until you do.  Note that Jan-Apr is high season on the islands, and probably the most difficult to exchange into unless you pick the 1st/2nd week of January.  If you can switch to the fall, you'll find a lot more availability.

If renting lodging is an option, then that really opens up your options, and you can be more in control of where and when you go. A few years I divested my timeshares in lieu of RENTING timeshares, and I found that much less stressful when planning vacations.  I cut down significantly on my budget by being able to shop airfares and/or securing flights with my travel points.  I've also found that traveling on a Tuesday or Wednesday can often cut airfare by a few hundred bucks/points per person, which usually means 3 or 4 extra nights for no additional money. 

Once I get my travel dates locked down, then I secure my lodging via Tug Marketplace or Redweek.  Booking a unit with a kitchen and washer/dryer allows me to save a few hundred bucks on luggage fees as I'm able to pack much more lightly.  With a reasonable budget of $3500 per week for a 2 bdrm, I can usually find exactly what I want. 

Once I get my main timeshare/condo booked, then I work on filling in any extra days.  For instance, if I'm flying in on a Wednesday, and can't check into my timeshare until Saturday, I book "side" adventures, away from the resort to fill in the extra nights. For instance, on Big Island, I'd book a B&B in Hilo for 3 nights.  On Maui, I'd book 3 nights in Hana.  On Oahu, I'd book 3 nights on the North Shore.  Etc. 

Tips:
When booking airfare, note that you can fly into one island and home from another on the same itinerary.  No need to return to the island you landed in, though the most CONVENIENT itineraries are most often through Oahu.  If the most convenient/cheapest flight is via Oahu, then consider adding 2 nights to see the Pearl Harbor exhibits, which IMO are incredibly worthwhile.  PREFERABLY do this at the beginning of your trip so that you begin your trip on a busy note and end it on a relaxing note.

If you want to see the volcano on BI, which is a 2-3 hour drive from the resort area of Kona, don't try to do a day trip.  Instead, do yourself a favor and book a B&B for at least 2 nights to give yourself plenty of time.  This requires packing warmer clothes (e.g. long pants and rain jackets), but worth it.  Also note that there are 2 airports on BI, so take advantage of that by beginning your trip on one side and ending on the other, which means renting your car with pick up from one and drop off in the other.   The Hilo side only accommodates intraisland flights, so if  BI is your 1st island, fly into Kona and to the next island via Hilo.  If it's your 2nd island, then fly into Hilo and home from Kona.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 21, 2021)

LisaRex said:


> Once I get my main timeshare/condo booked, then I work on filling in any extra days. For instance, if I'm flying in on a Wednesday, and can't check into my timeshare until Saturday, I book "side" adventures, away from the resort to fill in the extra nights. For instance, on Big Island, I'd book a B&B in Hilo for 3 nights. On Maui, I'd book 3 nights in Hana. On Oahu, I'd book 3 nights on the North Shore. Etc.


This is something often missed by people. I've found on many occasions by going a couple days early or staying a day or two longer the airfare savings pays for the extra days. Since TS are often Sat-Sat affairs, and those can be the most expensive for airfare, I always look at Thursday and Monday/Tuesday air and then book something for those "gap" days, adding several days to a Hawaii trip with no added cost.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2021)

I have a different take on Hawaii. I have been to all the islands several times over approximately 7 trips over the years. I like Maui the least of the islands. I love Oahu, believe it or not. As long as you are not in Waikiki, Oahu feels more Hawaiian and real that Maui. I like Kauai and the Big Island a lot.  To me, the ocean in Oahu, Kauai and the Big Island is much nicer than Maui. Maui is a deep blue ocean whereas the other islands have more variety in the ocean colors depending on where you are. Kauai has such variety on one island from the ultra lush Princeville to the gorgeous ocean and beaches in Poipu. Big Island has a beautiful ocean in the Mauna Lani area. That is my favorite part of the Big Island. You definitely need more than a day to see the Big Island. Oahu has so much variety from the calm bays in by Marriott Ko Olina and Aulani, to the surfing hot spot on the North Shore, to the beautiful ocean on the east side. Plus Oahu has so many tourist attractions, probably more than all the other islands. Maui is nice but it’s the Bora Bora of Hawaii, IMHO.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2021)

Dean said:


> First we'll have to agree to disagree here if you think it's inappropriate to make the recommendations I made, you don't know what you don't know.  Second, in reading the OP the choices were very broad.  They can then decide for themselves.



I also suggested Oahu as having the most to see, the most variety, the most tourist attractions and some of the most beautiful ocean. I do not see anything wrong with suggesting other options since he is asking about Hawaii.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 22, 2021)

TravelTime said:


> I also suggested Oahu as having the most to see, the most variety, the most tourist attractions and some of the most beautiful ocean. I do not see anything wrong with suggesting other options since he is asking about Hawaii.


I think the point is, you’d be hard pressed to find a place in Hawaii where you would not be able to enjoy yourself. I’ve personally not been anywhere in Hawaii where afterward I said, I wish I had not gone there.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 22, 2021)

I would spend a week on 1 island ,then do a cruise that hits them all. We did that one yr and loved that we never spent a full day at sea, traveling at night and waking up in a new place to explore. Flying to 3 islands uses up too much of your 2 weeks.


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 22, 2021)

Many years ago, we did three weeks, three islands - Maui, Kauai and the Big Island. The advice above to choose two islands if you are only staying two weeks is spot on. It's time consuming to fly from island to island and navigate the rental car hassles. Coming from the eastern US, we also needed a few days to recover from jet lag. We were two adults with two teens and two younger kids. It was a great adventure.

I went back later with just my husband and youngest son to spend two weeks on Maui. The adult kids are lobbying for another trip to Hawaii after COVID calms down.

Sheila


----------



## sfwilshire (Jan 22, 2021)

Tucsonadventurer said:


> I would spend a week on 1 island ,then do a cruise that hits them all. We did that one yr and loved that we never spent a full day at sea, traveling at night and waking up in a new place to explore. Flying to 3 islands uses up too much of your 2 weeks.



How did you sightsee on the islands? I've never cruised, but I've read about organized tours you can sign up for. Is that what you did or were rental cars readily available?

Sheila


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 22, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I think the point is, you’d be hard pressed to find a place in Hawaii where you would not be able to enjoy yourself. I’ve personally not been anywhere in Hawaii where afterward I said, I wish I had not gone there.


 

Yes I agree. I resisted visiting Oahu for 30 years. When I finally visited a couple years ago, I was pleasantly surprised and it might be my favorite island.


----------



## Tucsonadventurer (Jan 22, 2021)

sfwilshire said:


> How did you sightsee on the islands? I've never cruised, but I've read about organized tours you can sign up for. Is that what you did or were rental cars readily available?
> 
> Sheila


We were let off near rental car centers at each location. There was also the option of excursions. We needed to be back on the ship by 6 pm . We did dinner and a show each night and woke up to a new  island or side of an island. There were 2 days on the big island, 2 on Kaui etc. We passed the volcano at night while it was erupting. I believe it was Norwegian.  We aren't typically cruise people but this was perfect for us. You will want to come back and spend more time in your favorite islands.


----------



## alexadeparis (Jan 23, 2021)

Do you have the ability to extend your stay longer? I would spend one week each on Maui and Kauai via II exchange and then 3-4 days on BI to see the volcano, either a cash stay, or a II getaway If available. To me personally, BI while pretty, has limited stuff that I am interested in.


----------



## gpajj2 (Jan 23, 2021)

The first time I went to Hawaii, we started on the Island of Maui and it was great but I felt I still had not seen Hawaii as I had seen it in pictures.  We then spent 2 nights in Waikiki and on Waikiki beach, wow, then I had seen Hawaii as I had been presented.  I recommend two nights in Waikiki, take in Pearl Harbor and Waikiki beach area.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2021)

gpajj2 said:


> The first time I went to Hawaii, we started on the Island of Maui and it was great but I felt I still had not seen Hawaii as I had seen it in pictures.  We then spent 2 nights in Waikiki and on Waikiki beach, wow, then I had seen Hawaii as I had been presented.  I recommend two nights in Waikiki, take in Pearl Harbor and Waikiki beach area.


Personally I was very disappointed in Waikiki beach.  

We own on Maui and spent many summers going there.  The first trip we took to Oahu with our dds was so that we could go to Pearl Harbor.  As we flew into Honolulu their comment was "THIS is Hawaii???".


----------



## controller1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Personally I was very disappointed in Waikiki beach.
> 
> We own on Maui and spent many summers going there.  The first trip we took to Oahu with our dds was so that we could go to Pearl Harbor.  As we flew into Honolulu their comment was "THIS is Hawaii???".



Wow your post is almost identical to my experience!

Our first trip to Hawaii we went with another couple who had been to Hawaii before. We spent the first two nights on Waikiki Beach and toured Pearl Harbor on our second day. The first day of our trip I must have not had my poker face on as one of our travel partners said "this isn't the Hawaii you envisioned is it?" I was bluntly honest and said "No. One side of the hotel faces this beautiful ocean and beach while the other side of the hotel looks like Houston has been placed on a beach!"

We then went to Maui for the next five days. We now own on Maui and have returned once or twice a year (except 2020) every year since 2005.


----------



## lockewong (Jan 23, 2021)

melpollard said:


> We’d like to plan a 2-week timeshare trip to Hawaii for 2022 for four people. First time in Hawaii.
> 
> My wants list:
> Want to see as much as possible of all islands in that time without killing ourselves. We are in our 60s.
> ...


Our family has had the opportunity to visit many of the islands over the past 20 years.  We had to cancel Maui this February because of the COVID uncertainty.  Without echoing the sentiments of all the posters, I can safely say, @DaveNV, had the most practical advice.  See what you are able to secure in terms of accommodations within your timeline, then, figure out the activities.  Having traded into the Big Island and finally, purchased the Bay Club as a resale timeshare, the time it takes to drive to the Volcano is significant.  First you should check into the National Park for the trails and then, you can drive around.  Then, you may want to hike to the crater, if it is allowed.  There is a drive to park and hike into see the lava flows, again, if that is allowed.  That is significant trek and we hiked with our eight-year old because riding the mountain bikes over the hardened lava and rocky trail was too risky.  If the trail to the lava flow is closed, then, a stay at Volcano Village is amazing as @Luanne, suggested.  You will have access to the National Park at night when everyone else has left.
What you do not elaborate on is what activities you enjoy.  Our family loves to snorkel, for hours.  Maui has the most accessible beaches with the best tropical fish and sea life- eels, turtles, cleaner wrasses.  The Big Island has a number of excellent beaches to enjoy on the Waikoloa/Kona side with great snorkeling.  You might want to buy the Revealed series to figure out your activities.  Based on how much you want to see and what you want to see, you can determine how long you can stay.  Having done the crazy -two-activity-a-day-marathon when we thought we would not ever return, we found that the Hawaii bug bit.  Now, we take it easy and just go with the flow and enjoy.  But, that came with many, many return trips to different island over 20 years.  I intend to rent from another TUGGER for his condo in Molokai when we can safely travel.  Good luck.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Wow your post is almost identical to my experience!
> 
> Our first trip to Hawaii we went with another couple who had been to Hawaii before. We spent the first two nights on Waikiki Beach and toured Pearl Harbor on our second day. The first day of our trip I must have not had my poker face on as one of our travel partners said "this isn't the Hawaii you envisioned is it?" I was bluntly honest and said "No. One side of the hotel faces this beautiful ocean and beach while the other side of the hotel looks like Houston has been placed on a beach!"
> 
> We then went to Maui for the next five days. We now own on Maui and have returned once or twice a year (except 2020) every year since 2005.



I think a lot of people who have never been to Hawaii suffer from the false Hollywood mystique of it being all about little grass shacks on uncrowded sandy beaches, with everyone wearing flower leis and doing the hula.  Worse, they think Waikiki and Pearl Harbor and North Shore surfing is all there is to Oahu.  The reality is that Waikiki is only about a three mile long district on one edge of a small island with a very busy major city.  There are nearly a million people living on Oahu.  About ten million people visit Hawaii every year, and 60 percent of those stay in Waikiki.  You'd be hard pressed to find those little grass shacks in an environment like that.  Research before visiting is crucial, and giving up the ideal of those empty beaches will go a long way to providing a more clear perspective on what is available there.  

Dave


----------



## csodjd (Jan 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> Personally I was very disappointed in Waikiki beach.
> 
> We own on Maui and spent many summers going there.  The first trip we took to Oahu with our dds was so that we could go to Pearl Harbor.  As we flew into Honolulu their comment was "THIS is Hawaii???".


To be fair, however, Oahu is a big island. Flip over to the North shore, or drive past Diamond Head and around the island, and it’s all Hawaii. It’s like being surprised New York has trees because the only place you’ve been is New York City.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2021)

csodjd said:


> To be fair, however, Oahu is a big island. Flip over to the North shore, or drive past Diamond Head and around the island, and it’s all Hawaii. It’s like being surprised New York has trees because the only place you’ve been is New York City.


As I've said before, I know there is more to Oahu than just Waikiki.  I was just responding to the comment about feeling like they'd come to Hawaii once they saw Waikiki beach.

First time I was on Oahu was 1968, only there for a few days with my family.  Then in 1970 with my best friend for 10 days. That was one of the best trips of my life (but I was still very disappointed in Waikiki beach).  Didn't go back until the trip with dh and our two dds to visit Pearl Harbor.  Our last trip there was just a day trip when we went to bury dh's aunt's ashes per her request.  I was really disappointed in Honolulu on that trip.  As we walked along the main road you couldn't see the beach from the sidewalk due to all of the shops and hotels.  I wanted to show my dds the Royal Hawaiian Hotel, but we couldn't figure out how to get there.


----------



## tomt73 (Jan 23, 2021)

At various times, we have spent a week in Kauai, a week in Maui, and two weeks on the Big Island. We've only spent a night or two on Oahu, which is why we'll base there next time we go. (I'm a history buff.) Now, recommendations - Maui: Book a bike tour down Haleakala. It's a pile of fun, and you turn the pedals about twice in 40 miles. Be sure to book with a company that will get you up there in plenty of time before dawn. Otherwise, the 10-minutes-between-groups departure rule can have you up there all morning. (Be sure to take one winter-weight outfit with you for the trip. It was 25 degrees on top the morning we went.) Lahaina and Kanapaali Beach are worth staying at. Book a Western-style barbecue dinner halfway up Haleakala, which is Cow Country. Kauai: Book the helicopter air tour of the north side of the island. It's spectacular. Big Island: Stay in Kona, where it's drier than in Hilo. From either place, it's a 2-hour drive to Volcanoes National Park. Plan 4-6 hours to explore the area, including tours through the old lava tubes, latest updates on activity, and other-worldly views driving through the lava fields. Make a loop by driving up to Hilo and then back across the center of the island. The road over the center of the island, passing between Mauna Loa and Mauna Kea, is now paved, which saves some time. You can also drive up to the observatory on the slopes of Mauna... Loa, I think. Whale watching tours, in season, are a no-brainer, too. Stop in Captain Cook for the coffee tasting and production demonstration, and to meet David Brunetta, a talented custom knifemaker (See: https://www.pinterest.com/davidbrunetta/). Be sure to sample "pok'e" (POH-kay), Hawaii's version of sushi. Enjoy your trip!


----------



## csodjd (Jan 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> As I've said before, I know there is more to Oahu than just Waikiki.  I was just responding to the comment about feeling like they'd come to Hawaii once they saw Waikiki beach.
> 
> First time I was on Oahu was 1968, only there for a few days with my family.  Then in 1970 with my best friend for 10 days. That was one of the best trips of my life (but I was still very disappointed in Waikiki beach).  Didn't go back until the trip with dh and our two dds to visit Pearl Harbor.  Our last trip there was just a day trip when we went to bury dh's aunt's ashes per her request.  I was really disappointed in Honolulu on that trip.  As we walked along the main road you couldn't see the beach from the sidewalk due to all of the shops and hotels.  I wanted to show my dds the Royal Hawaiian Hotel, but we couldn't figure out how to get there.


When my wife was 20 (42 years ago) she packed up and went to Waikiki. Knew nobody. Got a job as a waitress/server, rented an apartment in Pearl City area, and still today says it was her favorite time and that she'd never have left if her father had not gotten sick a year later back in California.  She loved the action. The people. The bars. All that.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2021)

csodjd said:


> When my wife was 20 (42 years ago) she packed up and went to Waikiki. Knew nobody. Got a job as a waitress/server, rented an apartment in Pearl City area, and still today says it was her favorite time and that she'd never have left if her father had not gotten sick a year later back in California.  She loved the action. The people. The bars. All that.


As a 19/20 year old (which is about what I was when I went with my best friend) it was a great place to be.  We met some folks who were living there and most of them had to take more than one job, and have several roommates in order to be able to live.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 23, 2021)

Luanne said:


> As a 19/20 year old (which is about what I was when I went with my best friend) it was a great place to be.  We met some folks who were living there and most of them had to take more than one job, and have several roommates in order to be able to live.



Hawaii's economy has always been expensive.  When I lived on Oahu during my high school years in the late 1960s, I worked as a grocery bagger for a busy grocery store called Holiday Mart. (Think WalMart, but without the good parts. )  The union-member cashier I worked with most often was a full time employee, who was also a full time ticket agent for Aloha Airlines at the airport.  She worked 5AM to 2PM at the airport, then drove into Honolulu to the grocery store near Ala Moana Center, then worked 3PM to 10PM at the store.  She told me until her husband had unexpectedly passed away, she'd only worked one job. But when he died, she had to take the second job, in order to pay her mortgage.  She lived in a modest neighborhood, not far from me.  This was when my parents were renting the house we lived in for $160 a month. I can't imagine how she would have made it work with prices today.

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Jan 23, 2021)

The oddest thing that happened when my best friends and I were staying in Honolulu is that we ran into a guy we'd gone to high school with (and who my friend had a small crush on) who was working as a parking garage attendant.  I think he was just doing it for the summer.  He said the week before there had been a bunch of his friends (who we also knew) who had come over to visit him.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 23, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> I think a lot of people who have never been to Hawaii suffer from the false Hollywood mystique of it being all about little grass shacks on uncrowded sandy beaches, with everyone wearing flower leis and doing the hula.  Worse, they think Waikiki and Pearl Harbor and North Shore surfing is all there is to Oahu.  The reality is that Waikiki is only about a three mile long district on one edge of a small island with a very busy major city.  There are nearly a million people living on Oahu.  About ten million people visit Hawaii every year, and 60 percent of those stay in Waikiki.  You'd be hard pressed to find those little grass shacks in an environment like that.  Research before visiting is crucial, and giving up the ideal of those empty beaches will go a long way to providing a more clear perspective on what is available there.
> 
> Dave



I agree and I'm no longer disillusioned. We enjoy Kauai and love Maui. Oahu just wasn't for us. 

Another part of my initial disillusionment 15+ years ago was our first luau was at the Polynesian Cultural Center. Yes, research would have told me who owned it but I wasn't responsible for the reservation. The no alcoholic beverages and Dockers under the grass skirts caused me to initially question where I was.


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2021)

controller1 said:


> I agree and I'm no longer disillusioned. We enjoy Kauai and love Maui. Oahu just wasn't for us.
> 
> Another part of my initial disillusionment 15+ years ago was our first luau was at the Polynesian Cultural Center. Yes, research would have told me who owned it but I wasn't responsible for the reservation. The no alcoholic beverages and Dockers under the grass skirts caused me to initially question where I was.


Living in the Valley of the Temples for 3 years we were relatively close to the PCC.  We've been many times over the years and taken others with us both when we lived there and on vacation visits.    It's a nice venue though nothings perfect.  It's not a traditional Luau but is probably the nicest show of any including OLL on Maui.  And their Luau meal is among the best food for such.  We've never done their more traditional meal options.  I know they did not allow caffeine either but that may have changed.  I'm not sure I understand the negative comments aimed at the church group who runs the park, hopefully it wasn't intended as it came across.  

Certainly once you've seen Oahu and the historical options, there's a lot one might not want to do repeatedly but the National Cemetery, Punchbowl, Pearl Harbour, North Shore (including beach parks, surf and some nice towns) and Hanauma Bay are better than most, just to name a few of the more noted options.  Waikiki is a couple of day and done thing for many, myself included.  For a first time visitor, and often their only trip, it'd be a shame to miss the historical aspects and some of the more renowned sites.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 23, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Another part of my initial disillusionment 15+ years ago was our first luau was at the Polynesian Cultural Center. Yes, research would have told me who owned it but I wasn't responsible for the reservation. The no alcoholic beverages and Dockers under the grass skirts caused me to initially question where I was.


I too should have known better. I was more than a bit disillusioned by the alcohol free Luau that COST just as much as any other, including the Hilton's own. Buyer beware though.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 23, 2021)

Dean said:


> Waikiki is a couple of day and done thing for many


I personally enjoy taking my iPad, ordering a Mai Tai or two, sitting beachside doing a bit of work and just watching the activity. We're heading over in a few days for an 11-day stay at HHV, first time over since the summer of 2019 (besides a "guys" golf trip to the Big Island in the fall of 2019), and we're all looking forward to it and to getting back into the routine of 2-4 trips a year.


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I personally enjoy taking my iPad, ordering a Mai Tai or two, sitting beachside doing a bit of work and just watching the activity. We're heading over in a few days for an 11-day stay at HHV, first time over since the summer of 2019 (besides a "guys" golf trip to the Big Island in the fall of 2019), and we're all looking forward to it and to getting back into the routine of 2-4 trips a year.


We always find things to enjoy anywhere we go.  Some of my favorite memories and restaurants from the 3 years we lived there and on visits back were in and around Waikiki.  We lived in Waikiki for 2 months at the beginning and 2 months at the end of my 3 years there.  But for many it's a one and done event, esp if it means not getting to a different or additional island on subsequent trips.  One of my "favorite" recollections on a later trip was explaining to a 12 year old about hookers as he saw some friendly girls and asked questions when having him loudly point them out when we went out for ice cream later that evening.  When we lived there it was more of an issue on Kuhio street but had moved to Kalakaua Ave by the trip in question.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 23, 2021)

Marriott's Ko Olina is a lovely resort if one wants the quiet of Hawaii but also access to the other treasures there. But all of the islands have their charm and as one of many we visit we enjoy it while we are there, but if you find one you love, no reason to spend precious time anywhere else.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dean said:


> I'm not sure I understand the negative comments aimed at the church group who runs the park, hopefully it wasn't intended as it came across.



In reviewing my post I'm not sure why you thought I had negative comments aimed at the church group. I only stated that had I known who owned the PCC I would have been prepared to know there would be no alcohol and that the show after the dinner would be anything other than traditional and/or authentic. Please don't read something into the comments that was not there.


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2021)

controller1 said:


> In reviewing my post I'm not sure why you thought I had negative comments aimed at the church group. I only stated that had I known who owned the PCC I would have been prepared to know there would be no alcohol and that the show after the dinner would be anything other than traditional and/or authentic. Please don't read something into the comments that was not there.


It was the "research would have told me who owned it" that made me wonder.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 23, 2021)

Dean said:


> It was the "research would have told me who owned it" that made me wonder.



Thought process.
1) Research shows LDS owns PCC.
2) Since LDS owns PCC I bet they won't serve alcoholic beverages since that is against their beliefs.
3) Since LDS owns PCC I bet the luau won't have traditional costumes since those would not be conservative enough.
End of thought process.

If I had done that research then I would not have expected something other than what was provided.

Perhaps you are not familiar with my posts. I shoot straight. There is no need to read something that is not stated clearly.


----------



## Dean (Jan 23, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Thought process.
> 1) Research shows LDS owns PCC.
> 2) Since LDS owns PCC I bet they won't serve alcoholic beverages since that is against their beliefs.
> 3) Since LDS owns PCC I bet the luau won't have traditional costumes since those would not be conservative enough.
> ...


Your post was unclear, that's why I questioned it, I'm glad it was simply that certain things were not provided.  I've been to PCC including the show many times and never had any thought that the costumes weren't reasonable or appropriate.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 24, 2021)

controller1 said:


> Thought process.
> 1) Research shows LDS owns PCC.
> 2) Since LDS owns PCC I bet they won't serve alcoholic beverages since that is against their beliefs.
> 3) Since LDS owns PCC I bet the luau won't have traditional costumes since those would not be conservative enough.
> ...


Ha. I knew number 1 going in, but number 2 didn’t cross my mind. Duh. Obviously didn’t think that one through to well. Can’t say we really noticed number 3. 

For those that don’t know, BYU has a campus there and many of those that work in the area and at the PCC and perform at the PCC are BYU students.


----------



## controller1 (Jan 24, 2021)

csodjd said:


> Ha. I knew number 1 going in, but number 2 didn’t cross my mind. Duh. Obviously didn’t think that one through to well. Can’t say we really noticed number 3.
> 
> For those that don’t know, BYU has a campus there and many of those that work in the area and at the PCC and perform at the PCC are BYU students.



I noticed #3 when the gals wearing grass skirts had khaki shorts under them. Then I noticed the guys that were wearing loin-type costumes also had khaki shorts under them. Not as noticeable on the fair-skinned actors but certainly noticeable on others. It was just distracting. Sometimes the trees keep me from seeing the forest!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jan 24, 2021)

I recommend a cruise, plus one week on  one of the islands.  With a cruise you can do a full day shore excursion to the volcanoes and it is a very good way for a first timer to see it.  Sometimes people here think they know what is best for you and don't really consider what you want.  With my option you see everything without killing yourselves.  The island you pick is entirely up to you.


----------



## DaveNV (Jan 24, 2021)

BocaBoy said:


> I recommend a cruise, plus one week on  one of the islands.  With a cruise you can do a full day shore excursion to the volcanoes and it is a very good way for a first timer to see it.  Sometimes people here think they know what is best for you and don't really consider what you want.  With my option you see everything without killing yourselves.  The island you pick is entirely up to you.



It seems a good option, but could end up being quite expensive.  Four adults on a cruise ship, plus tours for four on each island, plus the timeshare stay, plus car rental, plus airfare interisland to get to the timeshare island.  If price is no object, then it could certainly work.  OP didn't mention cruising was an option - they said they wanted to exchange their Mexican timeshare(s) for the two week vacation. Last time I checked, exchanging a timeshare for a cruise was not a good financial choice.  I still think the entire concept is ambitious.

73 comments into the thread, it's obvious there are lots of options and ideas here.  OP hasn't been back to clarify or to direct comments into more than everyone's speculation.  So everyone who has commented is shooting in the dark here.  @melpollard how about some comments? Is any of this helping? How about some more specific thoughts about what you want to do?

Dave


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2021)

Personally I'm not a big fan of using a cruise to see a location anywhere other than places where it's difficult to get to and there are lots of options like the Mediterranean.  Plus I do use a cruise to get an idea of what I want to go back to later which may or may not be applicable here.  Just too disjointed and limited for us.


----------



## catbro (Jan 24, 2021)

We are 60's as well but visited 20+ years ago with our kids who were preteens and younger. On Maui definitely drive the road to Hana and stop at any of the waterfalls or beaches along the way the interest you. The 7 sacred pools (Pools of Oheo) are a State or National Park and you must stop there. Consider Oahu as well. I know it does not seem very popular compared to the other islands but the 2 stand out attractions you cannot get anywhere else are 1) Pearl Harbor National Memorial which is forever etched on my heart and 2) Polynesian Cultural Center on the north shore for a full day. It showcases the culture, food, dance of the other Polynesian Islands such as Tonga, Samoa (cant remember the remainder) but it was fascinating to see the similarities and differences that exist and really worth a full day. Good Luck.


----------



## Dean (Jan 24, 2021)

catbro said:


> We are 60's as well but visited 20+ years ago with our kids who were preteens and younger. On Maui definitely drive the road to Hana and stop at any of the waterfalls or beaches along the way the interest you. The 7 sacred pools (Pools of Oheo) are a State or National Park and you must stop there. Consider Oahu as well. I know it does not seem very popular compared to the other islands but the 2 stand out attractions you cannot get anywhere else are 1) Pearl Harbor National Memorial which is forever etched on my heart and 2) Polynesian Cultural Center on the north shore for a full day. It showcases the culture, food, dance of the other Polynesian Islands such as Tonga, Samoa (cant remember the remainder) but it was fascinating to see the similarities and differences that exist and really worth a full day. Good Luck.


To me the top attraction, even over Pearl Harbor and PCC, is the national cemetery there.  Just a drive up the North Shore might be second for us but can fairly easily be combined with a PCC visit.


----------



## melpollard (Jan 24, 2021)

DaveNV said:


> It seems a good option, but could end up being quite expensive. Four adults on a cruise ship, plus tours for four on each island, plus the timeshare stay, plus car rental, plus airfare interisland to get to the timeshare island. If price is no object, then it could certainly work. OP didn't mention cruising was an option - they said they wanted to exchange their Mexican timeshare(s) for the two week vacation. Last time I checked, exchanging a timeshare for a cruise was not a good financial choice. I still think the entire concept is ambitious.
> 
> 73 comments into the thread, it's obvious there are lots of options and ideas here. OP hasn't been back to clarify or to direct comments into more than everyone's speculation. So everyone who has commented is shooting in the dark here. @melpollard how about some comments? Is any of this helping? How about some more specific thoughts about what you want to do?
> 
> Dave



I’m here and reading it all!!! It’s been very helpful. I like the idea of a week on an island and a week on a cruise to see it all. But I have not figured out if that’s cost prohibitive or not!

I haven’t commented because all of your comments are helping me decide. I haven’t ruled anything out yet. But I appreciate all of the opinions! Still pondering!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## postalrobin (Jan 24, 2021)

Each Island has it's own personality. Hawaii is called the Big Island because it's very big and therefore lots of driving. That said, it is also perhaps my favorite island. Very laid back and "Hawaiian". Not as many sandy beaches because it's a young island so there is lots of lava. (Hapuna is a huge sandy beach though). Maui is beautiful but I find it to be the more upscale snobby of the islands. I'm in no way referring to the local people I'm referring to some of the tourists. Kauai is the Garden Island. It is small lush and beautiful. Perhaps a good choice  if you just want to swim, relax and see some gorgeous scenery. Of course Oahu has perhaps the most historic tours to take in. It is also a wonderful island. I refer to Waikiki as Manhattan of the Pacific. Lots of high-rises and lots of traffic. However I enjoy Oahu because there is so much to see and do. Once you leave Honolulu and see the rest of the island you'll be relaxed and on island time. I guess the best idea is to decide what exactly you are looking to do with your daylight hours and make you decision from that jumping off point.  All Hawaiian Islands are beautiful and worth a visit. They all have the spirit of Aloha! Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## mentalbreak (Jan 25, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you really want to see he volcano you need more than just a couple of hours.  We like to spend at least one night in Volcano Village so that we can get a night time viewing.


+1 for this. We actually stayed in the Volcano House hotel within the National Park. Highly recommend for (1) guided evening tour included for no additional cost, (2) park access later in day and earlier in morning without the masses of day-trippers and commercial tour takers.

A “nighttime manta ray” snorkeling excursion is also a must do if you are ok with your face in the water. We used a Groupon from My Kona Adventures based on recommendations here and absolutely recommend the experience and the crew.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 25, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you want to see the volcano that means you'll want to stay on the Big Island for a period of time.  You could do one week on the Big Island, then one week on either Maui or Kauai.  With two weeks two islands is the most I would suggest.  If you really want to see both Maui and Kauai can you extend your stay so that you could do 4 to 5 days on the Big Island, then split the rest of the time between Maui and Kauai?
> 
> Are you particular about the time of year you go?


I'm working my way through this thread - so maybe this is covered elsewhere. 

On the Big Island, the volcano is a pretty long drive from timeshare except for Sea Mountain, which doesn't have a lot of availability.  What we have done is to spend several days in a bed and breakfast or similar facility near the volcano.  We then relocate to a timeshare on the west shore.  If we have something such as a Sat or Sun checkin at the timeshare, that means we now travel to Hawaii mid-week for our short-term stay.  Often the saving in air fare for traveling mid-week pays for most of the cost of the BNB.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 25, 2021)

Luanne said:


> If you really want to see he volcano you need more than just a couple of hours.  We like to spend at least one night in Volcano Village so that we can get a night time viewing.


Second this.  We usually plan on spending at least three nights in the area.  You can't arrive until late in the day anyway, so that takes care of the first night.  Then figure on spending two days on that side of the island.  You can do two days at the volcano, or spend one day at the volcano, and then one day exploring all of the other stuff on the SE side of the island.  It's way cool, and doesn't have anywhere near the tourist load that there is in Kona-Waikoloa.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 25, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I think the point is, you’d be hard pressed to find a place in Hawaii where you would not be able to enjoy yourself. I’ve personally not been anywhere in Hawaii where afterward I said, I wish I had not gone there.


As I've opined before, picking islands to visit in Hawaii is (from a masculine perspective anyway) like picking among blondes, brunettes, and gingers.  There simply is no bad choice.

Expanding this thought, and understanding that the OP will be exchanging in ............

The options available to the OP will depend on what the exchange options are.  So I would focus less on what island and attend more to the suitability of the available exchanges for the OPs travel needs, knowing that as a first-time traveler, they can have a wonderful vacation no matter where they wind up.  The biggest "risk" element they might face is ending up in a unit that doesn't fit their needs, particularly if they are traveling with another couple.  

**************

I will add a couple of my thoughts regarding Oahu and Waikiki.  I've visited Oahu as both a tourist and while doing project work.  As a traveler to the island, 90% or more of the accommodations are in the Waikiki area. In the timeshare world, coming in on an exchange, this is where almost all of the resorts are located.

As you can gather upthread, there are a variety of opinions regarding Wakiki.  The main thing I would say about Waikiki, or the Honolulu area in general, is that it is very urban.  Some people like that. Others don't.  If that is not what you want from Hawaii, then skip Waikiki.  But if you like a tropical beach location that is part of a city, with all of the benefits of an urban locate in terms of food, shopping, entertainment, etc., then Waikiki might be for you.  And as other have noted, HNL is the easiest airport to get to.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 25, 2021)

Another option for staying in Volcano National Park if you are retired military (active duty, reserve, and certain other federal agencies) is Kilauea Military Camp (KMC). It has cottages for rent. There is also a cafeteria that it open to all.


----------



## deniseh (Jan 27, 2021)

melpollard said:


> I’m here and reading it all!!! It’s been very helpful. I like the idea of a week on an island and a week on a cruise to see it all. But I have not figured out if that’s cost prohibitive or not!
> 
> I haven’t commented because all of your comments are helping me decide. I haven’t ruled anything out yet. But I appreciate all of the opinions! Still pondering!
> 
> ...



We took our first trip to Hawaii two years ago and had the same dilemma you had in deciding where to go. We ended up with a week on Oahu at Marriott’s Ko’lina and then did the NCL pride of America cruise. The cruise was nice in that we got to see some highlights of each island. Typically we’ve done cruises with Royal Caribbean and I thought the POA cruise ship wasn’t near as nice. But it served our purpose for this trip. For the ports that we stayed for two days we booked our own tours and even rented a car in Maui. Had a great whale watch on Maui.  Probably one of the highlights. Definitely want to go back to Hawaii but I did feel we had a sampling of the different islands.


----------



## cybernaut (Jan 29, 2021)

All the islands are very different from each other. It depends on what you want to do.

If you want the urban 'Hawaii 5-0' experience, watching the surfers on the North Shore, fancy dining and shopping then Oahu is a good choice. Maui is great for just pure fun: whale watching, great beaches, exploring upcountry, wind surfing, historic Lahaina harbor, road to Hana and generally great weather. Kauai is good for beautiful scenery, adventure travel and laid back relaxation. The Big Island is great for nature such as visiting the Volcano National Park. 

Frankly, it would be really hard to experience it all in one trip. I would concentrate on two islands at most for a first visit.


----------



## elaine (Jan 30, 2021)

how is staying in Hilo for Volcano?


----------



## Henry M. (Jan 30, 2021)

I've rented cottages in Volcano (through AirBnB and VRBO) and have really liked it. It is nice to go to the park and take your time exploring everything there is to see without having a two+ hour drive back at the end of your day. Additionally, it is interesting to see the glow of the lava later at night. We were able to explore much more of the park and the chain of craters because we stayed nearby.


----------



## jonmaiman (Feb 1, 2021)

It has been many years since we have been to The Big Island.   With that disclaimer, staying in Volcano Village (VV) for at least a couple of nights is the best way to see Volcanoes National Park (VNP).   If you're fortunate to be visiting when there are visible lava flows, the best time to see them is usually at night.   Much nicer to be staying just a few minutes outside of the park entrance when doing a night viewing hike.  Hilo adds an extra 45 minutes each way to get to VNP vs. Volcano Village.

There were a few decent eateries in VV when we stayed there.   Not sure what is there now, especially in the Covid era.   Regardless I still strongly recommend staying in VV for the best experience visiting VNP.  We stayed at Hale Ohia Cottages both times we visited.  It was nice a secluded, well kept place to stay.   There are other options available in VV as well.   Enjoy....

--Jon


----------



## zentraveler (Feb 1, 2021)

jonmaiman said:


> It has been many years since we have been to The Big Island.   With that disclaimer, staying in Volcano Village (VV) for at least a couple of nights is the best way to see Volcanoes National Park (VNP).   If you're fortunate to be visiting when there are visible lava flows, the best time to see them is usually at night.   Much nicer to be staying just a few minutes outside of the park entrance when doing a night viewing hike.  Hilo adds an extra 45 minutes each way to get to VNP vs. Volcano Village.
> 
> There were a few decent eateries in VV when we stayed there.   Not sure what is there now, especially in the Covid era.   Regardless I still strongly recommend staying in VV for the best experience visiting VNP.  We stayed at Hale Ohia Cottages both times we visited.  It was nice a secluded, well kept place to stay.   There are other options available in VV as well.   Enjoy....
> 
> --Jon



I second Jon and Henry as well. We also have stayed in the park at the cottages and it is a nice way to see it without a very long drive home. A night (or two if you especially love the area) is plenty of time.


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Feb 1, 2021)

elaine said:


> how is staying in Hilo for Volcano?



When we went to Kings Land in 2015 we wanted to visit VNP and decided to book 1 night here in the middle of our trip (never checking out of KL).  It is a very short drive back into the park at night and there was activity we could see that night.  The room was nice, the included breakfast was very good and we even had dinner that night with a couple we met from Texas.  I might be in the minority, but I don't think the Big Island is all that big, but I still wouldn't consider driving back to Waikoloa at night.  The drive to Hilo is doable, but our stay at the Lodge was very enjoyable.






						RV Resorts, Hotels, Camping, & Glamping - Highway West Vacations
					

Highway West Vacations offers the best in luxury outdoor accommodations across California, Oregon, Washington & Utah. Come explore a new way to vacation.




					highwaywestvacations.com


----------



## Luanne (Feb 1, 2021)

BingoBangoBongo said:


> When we went to Kings Land in 2015 we wanted to visit VNP and decided to book 1 night here in the middle of our trip (never checking out of KL).  It is a very short drive back into the park at night and there was activity we could see that night.  The room was nice, the included breakfast was very good and we even had dinner that night with a couple we met from Texas.  I might be in the minority, but I don't think the Big Island is all that big, but I still wouldn't consider driving back to Waikoloa at night.  The drive to Hilo is doable, but our stay at the Lodge was very enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We love Kilauea Lodge and have been going there for years.  We haven't been since it was sold and is under new management, but from reviews I've read it's still very nice.  They have one of the best restaurants on the island and reservations were always needed for dinner.  The breakfast they served (free to guests) was wonderful.  They had opened up for breakfast to non-guests (with a different menu).  I have no idea what is going on there since the pandemic.

The lodge used to be owned by Albert and Lorna Jeyte.  He had been a make up artist and worked on Magnum P.I.  He was also the chef for the restaurant.  The site had formerly been a YMCA camp.  We would stay off prem in one of the cottages, the one we like is Tutu's Place.  I'm not sure if that is still part of the lodge property.


----------



## Olive2Travel (Feb 8, 2021)

csodjd said:


> When my wife was 20 (42 years ago) she packed up and went to Waikiki. Knew nobody. Got a job as a waitress/server, rented an apartment in Pearl City area, and still today says it was her favorite time and that she'd never have left if her father had not gotten sick a year later back in California.  She loved the action. The people. The bars. All that.



As a current resident in Honolulu,  let me tell you that LOTS of chill 20-somethings still do this.
With online college and online remote workers, people still come some look for PT work
Sadly, with over 10% unemployment,  we really need visitors (who get the proper tests) .

16 years ago I did Oahu and BI, definitely  do the sunset hike to the live lava flow. Heavy hiking shoes, litres of water, and sturdy  gloves.
Check out a coffee plantation.
On Oahu we did Pearl harbor,   did the entireperimeter, then thru the middle, visit dole, North shore, turtle bay, shave ice, and sunrise hike up diamond head.
Never been to other islands. Eventually.....

PS. Polynesian  cultural center is owned by the Mormons.  Thus no alcohol and khakis. BYU is here and lots of missionaries


----------



## DianeG (Feb 21, 2021)

I would *never* recommend a fly-in day visit to the Hawaii Volcanoes National Park, using the Kona Airport. This can only be done from Hilo Airport. Ditto, if all you’re doing is an overnight in Volcano Village. You need pretty much one full day to properly visit the Park, including the drive down to the Holei Sea Arch.

As for how to structure your time... that really depends on your interest. For stunning unique-to-Hawaii nature views, then a boat tour of Kauai’s Na Pali Coast, a tour of the National Tropical Botanical Garden, and a drive to the Waimea Canyon would make snagging a week’s exchange on Kauai worth it for a first visit. However, the winter seas on Kauai can be rough, which is why you’d want to be able to ‘beach it’ on another island.

Maui exchanges are extremely difficult in your time period. The island of Hawaii would maybe be a little easier. Both have enough to offer to easily fill a week’s worth of activities and sights to see.


----------



## DianeG (Feb 21, 2021)

Btw, there is no “lava flow” to hike to at this time. The current eruption is limited to Kilauea’s Halemauma’u crater, inside the Park. There is no way to get close to any lava. You do want to be in the Park after dark, because there is an impressive glow in the night sky from the lava lake.


----------

